# Flathead Spawn



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

When do they start and stop spawning around here (buckeye, scioto, etc)


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I would guess they are spawning now...should be done in a few weeks.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

In the GMR, I'd say the majority of spawning takes place in June/early July. It is important to remember that not all fish spawn at the exact same time, there are always going to be a few fish that spawn early and a few that spawn late.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

So your saying there spawing now?What tactics do you use for spanning cats and where do you look for them at this time.Planning on spending a few nites on the lake over the 4th. weekend.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont fish for them over the spawn, I have found that in Rivers the bite is few and far between during the spawn.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish as you normally would. As long as the males are on the nest, you won't catch them. But, once the females lay the eggs they will feed. Bites are often very tough to come by, but I PROMISE you won't catch any at home.  A night with no fish is still better than a night of sitting on the couch.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Once the spawn started, I have not been able to catch any good cats...just have been little dinkers from 6" to 12" and they were caught chicken livers and night crawlers and they were far in between each bite. I have not had any luck once with bluegills or cut blue gills once the spawn started. Also, I think the nice hot, dry weather have been experiencing for the last 2 weeks does not help either.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I was surprised that my 1st GMR Flathead came during the spawn, granted it was a small 5 lber, but go figured. I did manage a couple nice channell, & man I was surprised how diff they looked from non spawn time. That was the 1st time I fished for cats during the spawn.


----------

